# Cold A/C blowing only on one side of car



## Pinkfloydd (Mar 6, 2010)

100 degrees in Florida a couple days ago and I pop the ol' AC and chilled seats on. It is like a blowdryer on my face. Uh-oh. 

After pushing multiple buttons and settings, I can't get the air cold....except on the right side of the car. 

The right/center vent and far right vent in the front, and the rear passenger right vent will blow cold, while the left/center, far left, and rear left vent blow warm-hot air. Tried everything from Low to 70 to 74....same results. The right side will adjust up to heat if I put it on hot air matching the left side. 


Are there two compressors in the car? Is there a stuck vent? Fuse issue? Something more sinister?

Any thoughts are welcome. As always, thanks to all of you who impart your knowledge upon those of us with none.

-Chris


----------



## Panther427 (May 20, 2012)

I can think of a couple things. There are two pump/ valves to control the heater. One for each side. The valve I believe are designed to fail in open position I believe. That way you Have a heater to keep window clean. Also there is a blend air door that controls the blend of cool and got air. It could be stuck in the middle position. Allowing cold and hot air to mix to create desired temp. Also the temp sensor could of failed reading a wrong temp. It thinks its reading 60f but its really 75f

I would think it would be either your blend air door or output sensor. As with anything with these cars a scan would be helpful.

Cori


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Chris,
When you have VCDS or know something who has one, try "Normalisation of Flaps".
Enter controller #8 (HVAC), go to adaptation, Chanel 1 and recode the existing code with 1.
During a minute or so, you will hear and see flaps moving and opening and after completion, the system has re-learnt the end positions of each flap. I guess that when there is a problem with one of them, a fault should be generated, so you can see what is going on.
It is not impossible that a DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code) is already present in the controller. If that is the case, save it, clear the faults and do the "Normalisation of Flaps" to see if the error returns.

Willem


----------



## retrovirushunter (Jul 30, 2008)

*Cool air on passenger side, hot air on driver side.*

I have EXACTLY the same problem. How did you resolve the problem? Did the suggestions work?

thanks,


Retrovirushunter


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

We tried the adaptation on Marcos's car, which had no cold air on the driver's side, to no avail. Everything moved & adapted, but the problem remained. On mine, and on several others, it was a flap motor, and the scan of his car suggested the same thing.


----------



## mlong1 (Dec 6, 2007)

As Martin stated, I was having the same issue. 

The solution was a recharge. Apparently when the system gets low, it will tend to only cool one side and not both. 

I had the recharge done about a month ago and everthing is back to normal. This is the first ac service. 

Marcos


----------

